# More Beer Equipment



## Mercs Own (4/8/05)

Gidday to everyone! I have been away working - always a good thing - for the last three months so havent been on the board at all! My loss.

I am interested to know if any one here has any of the More Beer Equipment specifically their all grain systems. 

http://www.morebeer.com/browse.html?catego...eyword=&x=1&y=1

I am taking delivery of a B3 1550 within the next two weeks and would love to hear of any ones experience with these or their other systems. I know John from Grain and Grape has or is bringing in some of the fermenters and other gadgets. Happy to hear from anyone in Aus who has a system.

Thanks


----------



## sluggerdog (4/8/05)

Would love to have experiance/own one of these babys but the delivery cost is way too rich for my blood.

MIght be someone around though.....

Will be keen to hear your experiance once you have given the system a good run.


----------



## warrenlw63 (4/8/05)

Paul,

Highly unlikely too many people would be lucky enough to own/operate one of these systems in Australia.

Good forum to try would be with American owners. There'd have to be a few operating there.

Try this.

BREWBOARD

Nice toy.  Enjoy it.

Warren -


----------



## Doc (4/8/05)

You are a lucky man Paul.
I would love a B3-2000 rig. If my savings for my 40th keep going well, I should be looking good.

As for discussions with other owners MoreBeer have a forum here for their sculptures

BTW, how was the shipping cost ? Ok, bad or horrendus ?

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Gough (4/8/05)

Doc said:


> BTW, how was the shipping cost ? Ok, bad or horrendus ?
> 
> Beers,
> Doc
> [post="69882"][/post]​



G'day Paul, 

Also very envious of the new system. I'd love to get an idea of the shipping as well, if that isn't 'classified' info...

Thanks,

Shawn.


----------



## JasonY (4/8/05)

Green with envy here. I guess you can claim it as a business expense so that will make it somewhat more affordable. I think I would have trouble claiming it as an expense for my work


----------



## ozbrewer (4/8/05)

Merc, i hear they are very good, a lot of the seppos i talk to have them and love them....but i think you should have it sent to my place, so i can test run it.....your way to busy to do it yourself


----------



## Mercs Own (4/8/05)

Certainly didnt mean to make anyone feel jealous and yes I will be calling it a business expense!! As for shipping it any where other than my home - forget it. I ordered it in Feb and unfortunately has taken this long to get here after some manufacturing delays. I have a couple of very generous (or perhaps silly) business partners that I managed to convince regarding the need for such a system. I have also spoken to a couple of pro brewers regarding hiring the system out to them so they can do some experimental work on new brews and the response has been positive.

The Seibel Brewing Institute actually uses one of these (fully kitted of course) for some of their brewing courses that they offer and in fact the guy that I dealt with is currently teaching the Siebel Brewing's Advanced Homebrew course.

Thanks Doc regarding the More Beer forums. I have been on there and discussed pros and cons with other owners regarding the set up I was considering late last year. It is a good forum.

The set up:
b3 1550 
> stainless steel ball valve 
> smart no brass 
> diverter plate 
> boil screen 
> wheel barrow 
> step up 
> food grade plastic qd semi pro connenctivity cp240 

Freight was a killer as the first quote was around$1200 US Finaly got it down to $600 US delivered to port. I will be picking it up at my own costs from there. The system comes screwed on to a pallet so need forklift to load and unload or lift tray truck.

The system itself (as I am sure a few of you will be wondering and to save you working it out off the site) cost me $3004 US but as you can see on the site you could spend quite a lot more for a fully automated system and then a couple of the stainless fermenters!!!

Still hope to hear from some one in Aus who has one of thses systems as I know from talking with the More Beer guys that they have sent them Down Under.

Doing a beer tasting at Transport tonight for 80 lawyers - one of four beers.

Cheers :beer:


----------



## Batz (4/8/05)

whoa!

Flash azz !

Are they 110v or 240v?

Batz


----------



## Gough (4/8/05)

Thanks for that Paul. 

There is a bloke I have met here in Newcastle who imported a 'megasystem' like yours from the States, but to my knowledge he doesn't frequent this forum. I'm not sure if his was a 'morebeer' unit or another brand, but he paid similar money, if not a bit more from memory. Certainly is an excellent looking system. I'll try and find out for you and if it is a morebeer system I'll tell him to contact you via this forum.

Shawn.


----------



## Asher (4/8/05)

G'day Paul....

My brewery, although home made relies heavily on a pick of morebeer parts for automation. The basis of design is similar to their systems.

Currently more beer parts include:-
H212 : Burner - 200,000 Low Pressure Propane - Morebeer burners, on both my HLT and Kettle. these burner include pilot lights (essential for temp control on my HLT)

Digital tempFE610A : Digital Temperature Controller - This is used to switch a gas solenoid valve on the HLT. thus controlling any set temperature...awesome piece of kit!!!

E300 : Electronic Mash Tun Float Switch - Used to control flood sparge water levels. Automates the pumping of sparge water from HLT

H315 : High Temperature Polysulphone Pump - Mine's the 240V model though... I hope your morebeer system is set up for 240V power????

WC90 : Chillus Convolutus - Convoluted copper counterflow chiller

H501E : CPC Female QD - 1/2" Barb - Female CPC quick disconnects on all hoses, Male on all equipment...

H985 : Tubing - Silicone (1/2" ID) - This hose rocks!!!


The basic 1550 system relies on immersion chilling whereas mine is CF Chilled. The burners are HP whereas mine are LP and I'm not sure what sort of automation options you ordered.... I spent a fair bit of time researching their gear & picking out the cream to build my system so would be more than happy to try and answer/iron out any problems you come up with though....

Asher for now


----------



## Justin (4/8/05)

I'm thinking about building a deflector plate in my kettle as well actually, after browsing the more beer store a week or two back. Looks like a neat addition and should do the job well seeing as I don't use any sort of filter or pickup tube in my kettle output. Will have to see how it works out. Might TIG weld in the plate as opposed to spot welding.

Thats all.
Cheers, JD


----------



## Mercs Own (8/8/05)

OUCH!!!!!

Figured it would cost me around $150 bucks to hire a truck with a lift tray and go pick up the B3 system from the shipping company. Wrong!

Call me naive, call me stupid - just dont call me sober! I thought shipping charges were the charge for shipping me the unit, which they are except it is only the charge for getting to the port. Thereby other charges come in to play that some one of experience would have understood - I am gaining experience rapidly:

Charges apply for: getting it off the actual ship and on to the doc, customs inspection, fumigation of crating, duty, gst, delivery and brokerage.

Grand Total $1637.02

So I guess it is not exactly "freight" but it certainly is part of bringing the system in.


----------



## Doc (8/8/05)

Ouch indeed.
But definitely worth it.
Looking forward to the pics to really make us all jealous.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Asher (8/8/05)

The memories of my first morebeer order come flooding back. Not as bad as your's Paul, but due to the value of the order I managed to land myself with having to do a formal customs deceleration requiring the services of a shipping agent.... increased the cost of the goods by well over 30%! <_< 

FWIW - the gear still paid for itself long ago.. :chug:

...Now get brewing

Asher for now


----------



## Mercs Own (8/8/05)

In this case about 32.7% :blink: 

Get it on Friday!! I can feel a brew day coming up - geez I hope I can work out how to use it!!?

btw How do you post pictures here?


----------



## warrenlw63 (8/8/05)

Paul,

Try this.  

Warren -


----------



## ozbrewer (8/8/05)

Sory Paul, Im going to slightly hijack your post......but its kind of the same topic


Keep in mind anyone that needs stuff from more beer, that grain and grape have some of there stuff in stock, so instead of bothing with customs and all that crap, see if G&G will add to there order.......yopur then getting what you need, helping the local economy, and most of all not having to stuff around with customs and excises?? I think its worth trying Maybe we can con G&G to become australias first B3 franchise?



no affiliation and all that crap......


----------



## Mercs Own (8/8/05)

Thats okay Ozbrewer, I spoke with John from Grain and Grape today and as you said he does bring in quite a lot of More Beer stuff and in fact he has just come back from a trip over there to see the guys and the workshop etc He is developing his own b3 style kit so anyone interested should have a chat to him. the system isnt quite finished yet - I was thinking of buying his version but realsied it was a long way off from what my schedule. Any way keep an eye out on his site.

Now back to brewing software.


----------



## Ross (8/8/05)

Green with envy...

Whereabouts are you from mercs own? I'm sure they're a few guys willing to give you a hand unpacking that baby


----------



## Pumpy (8/8/05)

Merc ,

I suppose with a nick like that you can afford a Rolls royce system, some people spend more than that on a Plasma TV 

I am sure you will have endless fun with it and in ten years time you will still be using it not like the Plasma TV .

Pumpy


----------



## Mercs Own (8/8/05)

I am based in Melbourne and you never know I may put out a call to some local lads with experience. I have very little full mash experience! In fact never done a full mash at home but have done one at Mountain Goat one at the Dix BBQ Bar and Brewery in Vancouver (17hecs) and three at Holgate.


----------



## big d (8/8/05)

pay my airfare and im down there showing you the way.ive still a bit of long service and holidays owing to me.


----------



## Mercs Own (9/8/05)

Hey Asher I read over your post again detailing your More Beer equipment - silly to say I felt envious with the system I am getting but I did. In the interests of not spending all of Mercs Own seeding money I didnt get any high tech or automation and yes it is supposed to be set up for 240v - hopefully there wont be any surprises when I get it out of the crate. After much chatting on the forums and also with Chris Graham from more beer the decision was made to leave all the tech bits off and go for a fully manual system. I imagine I could add on to the system later?

Love to see some pics of your brewery and yes I reckon I may take up your offer of advice.

Cheers


----------



## MAH (9/8/05)

Mercs Own said:


> After much chatting on the forums and also with Chris Graham from more beer the decision was made to leave all the tech bits off and go for a fully manual system. I imagine I could add on to the system later?
> Cheers
> [post="70797"][/post]​



Hi Paul

Sounds like what you settled on was a fairly standard 3 vessle system. IMHO this is the best way to go when starting out. It forces you to concentrate on the fundamentals of brewing because there are no high tech components to distract you or complicate the process.

Being a standard 3 vessle system, there are plenty of guys on this site who will be able to provide advice. A lot of guys have systems of a similar capacity, some use a cooler for the mash tun, some use kegs, some use catering pots, but the fundamentals are the same.

The high tech additions are cool but not necessary, we usually do it just because we can. 

Good luck with the brewing.

Cheers
MAH


----------



## warrenlw63 (9/8/05)

Put it this way Paul... First brew and maybe even the second may be a little bit daunting. However your level of experience should and most probably will jump about 50% after this.

Subsequent brews will become even easier. Contrary to what some people/texts try and tell you all-grain brewing is really quite easy given the quality and choices of ingredients we have these days.

It's just a question of how you go about it. With a bit of kit like you're about to aquire should be a walk in the park. :beer: 

Make sure you post the pics when you unpack the whole thing. I'm sure there'll be plenty of interested onlookers. :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## Scotty (9/8/05)

Paul, how is the peach beer selling? Is this system going to be for future beers under the Merc's Own label? You mentioned in another post that you arent very familiar with full mashes... Im just curious how you created the Peach Beer then. Or is what you are saying you don't have much experience on the large scale of things. Anyway I hope your new system goes great and you enjoy it throughly.

Scott


----------



## Mercs Own (9/8/05)

Gidday Scott. I am sure you can find my original post where I go in to a little detail regarding how the Peach beer came about. It is selling okay considering I have been away working for the last three months and also considering it is cold - not light ale type weather. I am still tweaking the peach beer - the third brew is on the market now but the bottle carbonation equation was a little generous my choice as the first two brews were a little under carbonated - so the current brew has plenty of gas!! If you open it up and decant and let it degass itself then it is great but straight up it is a little too fizzy.

The B3 system is for developing future recipes that I would like to release under Mercs Own and also for making beers that you could probably never release but certainly love to drink with friends or even on your own.

regards


----------



## Kai (9/8/05)

Regency TAFE have one of those systems, the guy who uses it most says it's good but the build quality isn't quite up to scratch. I think they've had to modify it a bit to be happy with it.


----------



## Asher (10/8/05)

> Love to see some pics of your brewery and yes I reckon I may take up your offer of advice.
> 
> Cheers



Alrighty.. heres an overview of the rig as it stands at the moment... 
Although I've added another bi-metal temp gauge to the boiler since these were taken....




I'm buisy recruiting my first brew wench this weekend. AKA I'm getting married! So I'll be offline for a couple of weeks... but look forward to hearing about the first brew day when I return,,,,,

cheers to crafty beers

Asher for now


----------



## warrenlw63 (10/8/05)

All the best to you and your future wife Asher. :beer: 

Have a good day.

Warren -


----------



## Mercs Own (10/8/05)

Asher, having been married for 18 years come this December I can heartily recommend it!!

I raise my glass of Peach Ale and make a toast to you and your bride : "may your marriage be full of love, joy, health, harmony and prosperity"


----------



## GMK (10/8/05)

Mercs Own said:


> Asher, having been married for 18 years come this December I can heartily recommend it!!
> 
> I raise my glass of Peach Ale and make a toast to you and your bride : "may your marriage be full of love, joy, health, harmony and prosperity"
> [post="71042"][/post]​




That is a good Toast Merc - but you left something out...

"may your marriage be one whereby you compliment each other and strive for team work together - You as the Beer God Brew the Beer - she as the Beer Goddess Pours the Beers! "

Amen :super:


----------



## Mercs Own (17/8/05)

last word on freight etc Thankfully I didnt have to pay duty and Customs decided not to inspect the goods after More Beer sent an express letter detailing that the system was brand new and never been tested.

Grand total came to $1449.77

I should get the gst back which will bring it down to just under a grand! I have spoken with More Beer and sent them this info so they are going to look into ways of making it cheaper - hopefully they can and then maybe a few more will make it to Aus.


----------



## Guest Lurker (17/8/05)

Just get them to do what they did with the last package they sent me. A large box with $500 worth of brewing gear in it, they wrote "kitchen equipment, value $30" on the outside of the box, and in it came! Great service.


----------



## Linz (17/8/05)

Guest Lurker said:


> "kitchen equipment, value $30"
> 
> [post="72362"][/post]​




A box that big for the system???....you reckon they'll believe its only worth $30 h34r:


----------



## Hoops (17/8/05)

Top stuff Merc, bummer about the freight though.
I am in the process of making a brewstand (I have the pump and the steel for the frame) and have based it on the one you are getting so I will be very interested to hear how yours goes.

Hoops


----------



## JPizzle (26/8/05)

Greetings! Paul, I am glad you got your system - sorry about the extra fees. That is always a bummer to hear about. Maybe someday we can find a way around that. Shhhhh ... h34r: Please let me know if you have any questions. John at G&G is a good guy, and he will be abel to get ou anything you need. Cheers! :beerbang: 

JP


----------



## ozbrewer (26/8/05)

yeah there is a way to get the shipping down.....open a B3 store in Oz....not to far from my place please....there is a new shopping complex ust opening up.....o go on........


----------



## JPizzle (26/8/05)

Well I guess besides the obvious, that is ... :beerbang: Man, I love this little guy here: :beerbang: That is pretty funny.


----------



## fergi (27/8/05)

yes congrats asher for your pending marriage,but remember,we all have to get married sooner or later ,we cant spend the rest of our lives always being happy
cheers
fergi


----------



## jgriffin (27/8/05)

Paul - i know what you mean about customs and charges. We have also been stung with stuff recently when bringing in gear from the US. A few things we have picked up are
a) Get the crate fumigated at the other end, or use a plastic pallet. It's much cheaper over in the US than getting customs to do it
B) get a letter from the US stating that the equipment is 100% made in the USA - you avoid the 5% import duty thanks to the free trade agreement
c) shop around, and shop around more for shipping. Our original quote of $2000 US to ship came down to $800US for some gear - that's a significant saving.


----------

